# Actually talked a bit with a new female coworker



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Today at work I met a new coworker, a girl who's a few years younger than me. It's been a goal of mine to start talking to more women, regardless of where I encounter them. Normally, I would have spent my shift without speaking much to anyone, but tonight I actually initiated a few short conversations with the new girl. It was mostly just about food, since I work at a restaurant, but I was proud of myself for opening my mouth and talking instead of just chickening out like always.

I'm still painfully shy around women, but at least this is a step in the right direction for getting over my ridiculous fear. And it went pretty well, considering I made it out alive!


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah it can seem daunting but you just have to push until you get the hang of it. Don't let the fear stop you because one you should embrace it cause by then it will be gone and you will miss it lol. Hopefully this chick will reciprocate your initiative and return the favor. This airhead i work with i think I initiated like 4 conversations but she never really comes to my cubicle to spark conversation and I think the other girl is just shy even though I've come over 3 times since. Maybe im just boring. Whatever I just talk to them now whenever everyone is huddled around. Gots to keep up appearances. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

See they don't bite unless you ask them to lol but seriously congratulations, you've crossed over the comfort zone and done something many other guys are still afraid to do, you talked to a female, should be proud. Doesn't matter if its about food or family, the important thing is you talked to this female co worker. 

Next step is getting her number, arranging to maybe ask her out for coffee or something if you're interested. Right now just focus on your achievement. Listen, be curious about her, ask questions, relate her answers to something in your life (like if she mentions she likes a certain type of food, mention a restaurant you know of that has that food, or it was something your mom made, if it fits in)


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job. Is this a woman your attracted to and want to get with or just someone you were practicing your conversation skills on?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> Today at work I met a new coworker, a girl who's a few years younger than me. It's been a goal of mine to start talking to more women, regardless of where I encounter them. Normally, I would have spent my shift without speaking much to anyone, but tonight I actually initiated a few short conversations with the new girl. It was mostly just about food, since I work at a restaurant, but I was proud of myself for opening my mouth and talking instead of just chickening out like always.
> 
> I'm still painfully shy around women, but at least this is a step in the right direction for getting over my ridiculous fear. And it went pretty well, considering I made it out alive!


Good job Dragoon :grin2::boogie:boogie:boogie


----------

